
No Code Opportunities - nnn1234
No Code is a collection of tools and methods that let people<p>easily create applications – landing pages, job boards, forums, apps, newsletters, etc.
automate repetitive tasks – welcome emails, reports, notifications, connect multiple applications, etc
manipulate data visually – calculate metrics, move data from one source to another, dashboards, etc<p>The ideal target for a No-Code solution is someone<p>would like to show value quickly
can explain their problem in enough detail
cannot access coding talent for budget or priority reasons<p>No-Code is having its moment because of the following<p>Growth in internet first businesses has led to increased demand for people who can build quick solutions to problems.
Browsers have significantly expanded the list of things they can do.
API first development ( led by AWS ) means with event-driven processing and juggling the right set of API’s one can build almost anything.
Tools like IFTTT and Zapier have lowered the learning curve for event-driven programming.<p>Create – APIs and integrations are the base layer for no-code. So any improvement here is a massive value add to the system. There are lots of opportunities here, take a business process that has a SaaS tool attached to it and build an integration. (Connect it to integration platform like Zapier)<p>Curate – one drawback of no-code is the lack of templatized solutions. The next best thing is a curated list of how to do X, (for any X that is a combination of tools). Find and build lists of people who have experience building in this paradigm. e.g No-Code developer as a role will be huge.<p>Sell – This is a small but growing movement, take advantage of the inherent “user-facing-ness” of no-code buy finding people&#x2F;business processes that can take advantage and connect them to builders. You will see a lot of supporting infrastructures like development shops, startup studios, incubators, and funds.
======
du_bing
I agree, but how to monetize?

~~~
verdverm
B2B Enterprise, see OutSystems, Mendix, and the Cloud provider options
emerging.

Open Source: [https://github.com/hofstadter-
io/hof](https://github.com/hofstadter-io/hof)

